# How many dogs do you have?



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought this may be fun  

I have 5

Can anyone beat that


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Definitely cannot beat that. I only have two...

I can't imagine having more than two. I mean I would love to, but two are more than a hanful for me right now...

That must be fun though. I know my chis do some of the craziest things and they always make me laugh. You guys must be always laughing in your house!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have 2 dogs


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I have 2 and would most likely never get more than 2. I think it would be hard for me to pay equal attention and give equal love/attention to more than 2. Plus it would severly limit me getting my own apartment in a year if i told the landlord that I had 5 dogs


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

We have 2 and would like to get 1 more.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

we have 4 -2 for hubby and 2 for me. when i breed i will have more tho i have to hunt out the good breeding stock  that will be way way down the road tho


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

One and one on the way.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 6---Fudge, Stormy, Belle, Flower, Henry, and Brownie


----------



## steeleschihuahuas (Aug 2, 2006)

We have 6 Chihuahuas, Jazzi, Flame, Sandy, Lilly, Rosey and Lynny. 1 Toy fox terrier/Rat terrier Mix named Louis, and 2 rescues right now (1 rat terrier dachshund mix and 1 rat terrier chihuahua mix)  I breed Chihuahuas and do rescue for any small breeds. Eventually I will be adding at least 1 more chihuahua because I plan to get my own stud, all I have are girls right now, and my oldest Chihuahua Jazzi is getting spayed this month (she is 7 and won't be bred again, she's had 3 litters before)


----------



## nyc02 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have 4, which is a lot for Manhattan.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

steeleschihuahuas said:


> We have 6 Chihuahuas, Jazzi, Flame, Sandy, Lilly, Rosey and Lynny. 1 Toy fox terrier/Rat terrier Mix named Louis, and 2 rescues right now (1 rat terrier dachshund mix and 1 rat terrier chihuahua mix)  I breed Chihuahuas and do rescue for any small breeds. Eventually I will be adding at least 1 more chihuahua because I plan to get my own stud, all I have are girls right now, and my oldest Chihuahua Jazzi is getting spayed this month (she is 7 and won't be bred again, she's had 3 litters before)


Holy moly!! That must be one full house!!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

This was last years christmas card...

Age order
*Tipper 16 - collie/chow...adopted at age 16, passed away at 18 
*Spunke 11- Shih tzu...daddy's baby, the princess
*Catrina 7- golden retreiver...Gemma's mommy, carrot hawk, field hockey mascot for 3 years
*Gemma 2- Pit bull adopted at 7 months, Catrina's baby, Bear's first friend, love of my life, tattoo'd on my back, passed away at 3 years old 










Now i have Bear 1 year and Monte 1 year...rescue along with catrina and spunkie


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope I have my dogs til their 18! That means I would be 37!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I have two chihuahuas, Deedlit and Cosette, but want one more.  I also have two cats, Jasmine and Punkin.


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

I have 5 but I guess I forgot to list their names and breed! So here's the 5 broken down.... I live in the country on 2 acres with a fenced in area for them to play. They re no problem at all. I love taking care of them.

Zoey Mae - Chi
Lexie Lynne - Pug
Rogan James - Yorkie
Brodie James - Yorkie
Meiah Mae - Yorkie








ChiBree said:


> I thought this may be fun
> 
> I have 5
> 
> Can anyone beat that


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

I only have two now.. Pepper Ann & Ili Zada.

But i had 6 that stayed in the house up untill a month ago. I got rid of 4. It was sad but i knew that they was going to loving homes. I couldnt give them all the love and attention that they strived for. And i felt bad for it. I got to know the familys that my chi's went to, and i know that they will be better off. Dont get me wrong i gave them a good home, but i know that they will get lots of love and attention from all the kids and family members.
I miss them dearly but can see them if i like.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I have three. 

Maggie, age 11...rescued (sort of...more like the neighbors couldn't be bothered with her, so she came to live with us in dog heaven) She's a golden mix. We've had her 10 years.

Pip, age 6..pound puppy. He is an Aussie/border cross, a result of two working dogs on a ranch having their chains too close together. He had no human contact at all until 10 weeks, so still has "issues', but is wonderful.

Dolly, age 1...rescued on the way to the pound at 4 mos. of age. She was covered in fleas, full of worms and had no shots. Love at first sight! She is a blonde deerhead and weighs around seven pounds. ONE day I'll figure out how to post pics.

If Dolly lives to be 25 (Chis can, right?), I'll be SEVENTY when she goes. Maybe we'll just go together. I adore her.

We also have two cats, and a bird. We live on 2.5 acres in the country.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

PS...Leesebat...what happened to Gemma to die so young?


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I have 2 + my granddaughters 2. That makes it 4 until grandma's babies leave, which should be in a couple of months. Love having them all and have no problem spoiling them all.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I got 3,
Bullet staffy age 9 
Marley german shep age 5
Ivy chihuahua age 1


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2...Max and Pedro...if I owned a huge house with alot of space and land, I would probably have alot more; but for now, 2 is all I can handle!


----------



## steeleschihuahuas (Aug 2, 2006)

kimmiek915 said:


> Holy moly!! That must be one full house!!


Yes, full, and I love every minute of it! We have a huge fenced back yard and doggie door, the dogs have the run of the house while we are there, they are crated when we are gone. My husband works from home so they are hardly ever home alone! Our spare bedroom is the "puppy room" that is where all the pups are born and raised.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

steeleschihuahuas said:


> Yes, full, and I love every minute of it! We have a huge fenced back yard and doggie door, the dogs have the run of the house while we are there, they are crated when we are gone. My husband works from home so they are hardly ever home alone! Our spare bedroom is the "puppy room" that is where all the pups are born and raised.



Oh wow! That is so awesome. I'm definitely jealous. I wish I could have lots and lots of chihuahuas running all around my house. That's so cool that you have a separate room for them too. It sounds like they're spoiled, but then again how can we not spoil them? hehe.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

I have 7 they are my pets and my breeders except for tiny Bonita shes just a pet but with 5 people in the family they all get lovin. lol


----------



## steeleschihuahuas (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, they are spoiled, but they deserve it  They are our children.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one chi (Skippy) and a hamster. I hope Skippy isn't lonely!


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Three. Two Chihuahuas and an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Two.. would like another but its not possible at this time.. they certainly are addticting.. 

OH and the 2 goldens but they don't live with me.. I just adopt them now and then.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I have one chi and one malt/peke. Id like maybe one more though to complete my doggy family


----------



## SpikeTaz (Jul 27, 2006)

3 at home...but the Kuvasz kennel I work at has 27  <<<<beat that! lol


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Dolly'sGrandma

Unfortunitly Gemma had a tumor in her brain...She was my oringinal "problem child" She spent most of her life on trips to the vet! the tumor started to change her personality and her health. so i made the decision to have her put to sleep before her suffering got worse. 

I just always remind myself that shes up in heaven with my dad, who she loved very much.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, poor Gemma, but you're right--she's in a better place! MY dogs are in heaven with my parents who loved each of them as well. She was blessed to have you for her owner...someone who loved and cared for her. My sheltie died young of cancer and it was so devastating...you think you are going to have them for many years and you just feel robbed.

She was so cute...I loved your Christmas card from last year.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Only one chi at the moment Twiglet and one cat Smokey


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

I only have one chihuahua Mylo, but when i get my oen place with my bf we would like to get another dog, i would like another chi but my bf would like a whipet!!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

1 chi - 21 weeks
1 beagle - 15 weeks
1 Samoyed/mix 19 years
1 rittweiler 6 years
1 rottweiler/mix 4 years
The rotties are rescues - who are kept outside for safety reason
Also have 3 cats


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Theres 4 at my house currently. My chihuahuas and my parents lab and mixed terrier.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Only one. My husband is allergic so I can't have anymore. If I could, I would have a brown and tan doberman. I've never had one but they're my favorite breed.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

I have just one, his name is Tucker and a budgie too.


----------



## CaffeineChick05 (Apr 29, 2006)

We only have two chis at the moment, (both boys) but as soon as we move out of our apartment, which should be within the year, I think we are going to have to invest in a long haired girl chi.


----------



## BlondieAMC (Apr 22, 2006)

We have 2 dogs at the moment.
1 chihuahua: Zaney
1 Shitzhu/Terrier mix: Swoosh

and we are getting another chi tomorrow. She is a rescue, and i do not know what her name will be yet.

We also have 4 outside cats.
Shadow
Chester
Kate
Zoey

and the neighbors cat has taken up at out house recently and i have deemed that her name is Snickers.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

We have 4 dogs, and a cat.
Caleigh a lab 5 yrs.
Benjamine lab 4 yrs.
Elle chi 9 months.
Lincoln chi 5 months.
Charlie cat 14 lbs, 2.5 years


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I have 3 now...we just got our newest addition 2 weeks ago a female yorkie her name is Lily.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

this our house right now we got nine but we only have 5 dogs that are ours , 4 of the pups will be going to new homes

i have 2 and my mom has 3


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

ChiBree said:


> I have 5 but I guess I forgot to list their names and breed! So here's the 5 broken down.... I live in the country on 2 acres with a fenced in area for them to play. They re no problem at all. I love taking care of them.
> 
> Zoey Mae - Chi
> Lexie Lynne - Pug
> ...


Hey
Can you tell me please the different in the personality between chi and yorkies?
I have a yorkie and want to get a chi, because i heard chihahuas are more loyal, and don't go to strangers.


----------



## ChiMom3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have three, a 10 1/2 yr old, 1yr old and 5 mos--I would love to have another one day, but I don't think my hubby would go for that, he's not as crazy about them as I am. He even built a room onto our house, so they would have their own "space" when we are not home. Don't get me wrong, it's really nice it's like a sunroom and they have heat and air conditioner, and I've decorated it red/blk/white, pictures and everything, they come in when we are home, he's just funny about it


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I have 4...they are in my siggy!!! And Lola has a few on the way...


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

I have 5 too!!!

2 Chi, rescue
2 Malteses
1 rescue, she is a beaded collie/old english sheep dog

I love my babies


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I have my two chihuahuas, and my mom and dad's lab and terrier.

i'm also getting a doberman pinscher and a skipperki(i can't spell it), we arn't getting those dogs for a few years.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have 1. but i'm still waiting to get another chi  lol

i think i might defintly get one this year!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I have 4 total, they are all rescued.

2 dogs and 2 cats.

Lex Luthor (dog)- 1.5 years old
Smidgey (dog)- 7 mo. old
Rogue (cat)- 3 years old
Striker -his name was tony but never liked it (cat) - We think hes between 3-5 years old, he was homeless around our apartment, and almost kinda dumped on us, my boyfriend loved him so we ended up keeping him.

We plan on getting a big dog in a couple of years, a doberman pinscher. They are the coolest dogs I think!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

*wish i had more*

I only have toby, my husband would probably divorce me if I got another one. He says our daughter comes first to me then toby then him!! hehehe I guess he feels left out. Although he likes toby just as much as i do he would just never admit it!


----------

